# Silky handsaws



## Grey (Aug 28, 2014)

Looking for an all-around hand saw. Looks to me like the Zubat 330 is the basic Silky and I've found some at decent prices. Any others I should be looking at? Thanks.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a Zubat and a Sugoi which had bigger teeth and longer blade.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 28, 2014)

Zubat.

'Nuff said.


----------



## zogger (Aug 29, 2014)

A hand saw for climbing and trimming, or general bucking? A good quality (not walmart/home depot chinese junk) bowsaw will cut some wood, either a 30 or 36 inch. I cut 4-6 cord a year for five winters before with a 30" Sandvik. Sandvik, bahco, fiskars, proly some more out there.

Nice to be able to use both hands on beefy rounds. Then there are crosscuts. There are wilderness trail clearers, that's all they can use because of regs, some good ones out there.


----------



## Grey (Aug 30, 2014)

1) I have a very nice Sandvik bow saw and it is a vicious beast. I goes through wood like a hot knife through butter. I totally agree that a good quality bow saw is a highly unrated tool. 
2) My Zubat 330 came in the mail today. This is an awesome addition, bridging the gaps between a chainsaw, bowsaw and lopper. I tried it today on 4" partially dry beech, and it blew through it with ease.


----------



## ncpete (Sep 2, 2014)

I grew up using a 30" and 24" bowsaw - and helped clear a LOT of the cross-country ski trails on my parents property. As I was much to young to run the chainsaw, my job was to limb everything that wasn't being taken down with the bow saws, or a pair of loppers. The 24" saw was easier to carry in the winter on my back while on skis, and I could clear low branches with it quite easily, without disturbing the peace of the northern Adirondack forest. Also used it once to clear a smaller tree that had fallen over a trail due to snow weighing it down. A sharp tool can go a long way towards doing the job.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2014)

Grey said:


> 1) I have a very nice Sandvik bow saw and it is a vicious beast. I goes through wood like a hot knife through butter. I totally agree that a good quality bow saw is a highly unrated tool.
> 2) My Zubat 330 came in the mail today. This is an awesome addition, bridging the gaps between a chainsaw, bowsaw and lopper. I tried it today on 4" partially dry beech, and it blew through it with ease.


They cut skin with ease too....i have scars to prove it be careful with that thing.


----------



## ncpete (Sep 3, 2014)

would be hard pressed to remember what brand we had 30+ years ago, but yes, they do cut flesh as efficiently as they do trees.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Sep 4, 2014)

The Zubat is the hand saw of choice for most arborists, its light, great ergonomics, cuts with ease and stays sharp a long time.

Like any saw, one needs to pay attention while using, the Zubat slices skin as easy as tree bark.

Well worth the money for a quality arborist hand saw.


----------



## ScreamingBeaver (Oct 13, 2014)

Fiskas is cheaper and just as sharp


----------



## sawfun (Oct 14, 2014)

Silky is great, but I find Corona to work well too, and at lower cost most of the time.


----------

